# Ft Walton Beach



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Got here last week from Colo. and the wind and rain just won't let up.. Been doin some wading in Choct. Bay with only dink trout for my efforts..

Yesterday we fished 9-12 from the boat on each side of the 98 bridge drifting the flats in 3-4 FOW over grass and sand. The tide was strong and started casting to the potholes. Was'nt long till we both hooked up on fat trout.

Steady action on specks to 16- 24" and 1 slot red.. A few rat reds in the mix but the trout were the main attraction. Clousers and deceivers in chart/white and blue/white were what they chewed.

Tightlines FD


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Good to hear the trout are starting to get on the beds, spring time fishing is on the way. Nice looking stringer there!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice catch, looks like FUN to me!!!:yes:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice looking trout there!


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

just an FYI, only 1 fish can be harvested over 20"


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

If you dont mind me asking, what lure or bait were u using?


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

That's right MD--2 fishers and 2 20"+.. Thanks for the observation.. Cheers

Salt-life--#4 clouser chartruese/wht #4 decievers blue/wht 8wt rod 10lb tippet


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm an idiot, "we"...


----------

